# Leatt Braces



## Hound (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been looking to get a Leatt brace, and I'm wondering on fit. Is the size chart Leatt puts out right? I've been trolling the classifieds looking for a possible deal. However I have yet to come across a L/XL which is what I need according to the chart. 
Is there a big difference between a DBX an the GPX? Help Noob to DH.


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey what's up Hound! I just ordered the GPX Pro Lite brace. The difference between GPX and DBX is DBX is branded for Mountain Biking and GPX is for Moto. I simply went with the GPX one because I liked the color of all black Matte. There was no weight difference between the two. I went with size L/XL since I'm 5' 6" tall and my chest is around 39". Hope that helps a bit. Be safe out there!


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Keep an eye on Chainlove.com. I just picked up 3 DBX braces for $99 each for our high school club. I am 5' 10" with a 39" chest and the Medium fits fine... with extra room adjust if needed.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Are guys wearing their backpacks with their leatt brace? I just got the DBX Comp 4 and tried my backpack on over it and it seemed to fit perfect and hold the leatt in place excellent. It was as if I was using the supplied straps. I don't see guys doing this at all.....Is it just a noob thing to do? I'm just wondering how to carried my stuff around in the bike parks (whistler). Are guys just carrying around a tube/co2/patchkit/tools in their pockets and ditching the backpacks?

Thanks!


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

There IS a difference between GPX and DBX. the DBX is designed (not just branded) specifically for MTB, and as such will give you a bigger range of motion, particluarly rolling your head back to look up higher when going down the steeps.


----------



## Mauri (Mar 17, 2010)

IntenseMack10 said:


> There IS a difference between GPX and DBX. the DBX is designed (not just branded) specifically for MTB, and as such will give you a bigger range of motion, particluarly rolling your head back to look up higher when going down the steeps.


The only difference is in the padding which is interchangeable. Fundamentally the construction is the same, but the DBX has slimmer padding than the GPX to allow a bit more movement and lower fit.


----------



## carlmontnative (May 22, 2013)

Just talked to a sales rep at Leatt today. I had ordered the DBX Pro in a small but didnt like the fit with the helmet. Sent it back in exchange for the DPX Pro Lite in a S/M but they are out of stock until august. The rep recommended the GPX Pro Lite because they had it in stock and "it has the exact same construction as the DPX Pro Lite", just different colors. I like the matte much better too, dosnt get noticeably dirty like the white accents on the DBX Pro Lite would.


----------



## cgjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

Took one heck of a hit to the head and left shoulder on Sunday at Black Rock. I have been wearing a DBX Comp III for the past few months. I am sure that the brace prevented possible neck and collar bone injuries, but it sure left my chest and upper back sore from the impact. Two days later, I have a pretty good bruise in the center of my chest and extremely sore between my shoulder blades. Definitely worth every penny I paid for the brace... just have heal up from the crash.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Looking at picking up a Leatt brace for my occasional forays into DH biking. I have been trying to find comparisons between the DBX Comp 4 vs earlier models (DBX Comp 3 and Comp 2). It sounds like the newer versions allow better ROM and more adjustability. Has anyone directly compared various Leatt DBX Comp versions? Just wondering if it's worth picking up the newest brace at $359 vs an older model at closeout (up to 75% off on DBX Comp 2 from some retailers).


----------

